# Girlfriend dropped her D5100



## DorkSterr

Well my cat knocked it off the table and the mirror is not aligned now and the screen just shows "Error Press shutter button again". I looked at it carefully and the reason for this is because the mirror is slanted due to the fall/impact. We've sent it for repairs through best buy, the associate said they will be sending it back to Nikon and he stated Nikon will not bother with repairs if the unit was dropped or has liquid damage. My question is can Nikon find out it was dropped? Will they fix it? Have any of you got any experience(s) with Nikons repair process?   Thank you


----------



## Josh66

What kind of surface did it land on (carpet, tile, concrete...)?  If it has scuff/impact marks/damage, they will almost certainly say that it was dropped.

I would be surprised if there were any sort of sensor in it that could detect a fall, but I also think that there aren't many ways to knock the mirror out of alignment without dropping it...
They may just see the mirror and say - 'oh, well this has obviously been dropped'...


edit
I don't really understand why they said they wouldn't bother with repairs if it had been dropped...  I could understand if it was a warranty issue (like the sensor quit working or something), but I kinda doubt that the mirror getting knocked out of alignment is covered by the warranty...

I would expect them to look it over and then give you an estimate.  You then decide if you want to have it fixed or returned.


----------



## joealcantar

Your home owners/renters insurance should cover it. 
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## Derrel

I hate to sound so cold and callous, but do you think maybe you can get a new girlfriend? One who isn't so prone to dropping Nikons??? I mean, sheesh...the poor cat is being blamed here!!! Whichever one of 'em is responsible needs to go!


----------



## tron

^AHAHAHA


----------



## kwik

DorkSterr said:


> My question is can Nikon find out it was dropped?



Chance are yes they will find out somehow that is was dropped.  I hope all works out well for you but one can imagine that Nikon, once they take the camera apart, will be able to tell.  I'm sure your camera isn't the first to be dropped and sent in.


----------



## digital flower

They will probably know. It wouldn't surprise me if they test drop some cameras to see what happens to them. I guess I am just lucky as I have dropped my old camera (Nikon D70s) three times including a hard drop from the roof of the car with no internal damage.

My friend runs a authorized Mac Computer repair store and a lot of the same "injuries" come in. He is pretty good at telling what happened. Sometimes its easy for him like the people who swore up and down they didn't know what happened to their laptop. When he opened it up it was filled with Coca-cola. :mrgreen:


----------



## ArizonaSun

Well I am pretty sure the slanted mirror will be the dead give away that it was dropped. You are sending the thing back to the people who engineered and built it after all.


----------



## Deannephotographs

i just got my D5100 last thursday.. and my camera strap came loose saturday an caused my camera hit the ground now its taking black pictures.. i believe it has something to do with the shutter release... i have read that.. this is pretty common thing for d5100 for it start to take black pictures...now i have to send it off the insurance company... i have all these little gadgets for it and can't use it... till it gets fixed... which sucks..


----------



## Big Mike

> the associate said they will be sending it back to Nikon and he stated Nikon will not bother with repairs if the unit was dropped or has liquid damage


I think what they/you meant, was that they won't fix it for free (under warranty) if they think it's been dropped.  If you pay for it, they would be more than happy to fix it....although, if there is enough damage, it would probably be cheaper to replace it...is which case they wouldn't bother to fix it.  

FYI, be careful about taking the advice of a Best Buy associate when it comes to what Nikon will do/say.


----------



## IByte

Thank you accidental coverage, sorry hear the bad news.  The thing happened to me when I was at the park.  The straps came off and it was like slow motion and that sound between the lens and body was like an egg cracking.  I think everyone heard the biggest F bomb lol.  Good luck my friend and stay positive.


----------



## ghache

I would have killed the damn cat.


----------



## Overread

ghache said:


> I would have killed the damn cat.



No no - the feline overlord has displayed a clear and well founded dislike of inferior products being used by its slaves/servants. The proper course of action is to replace the inferior product with a superior one - such as a Canon. 

Other possible interpretations might be that the photographer is spending too much time with the camera and insufficient time with the cat - this possibility can't be denied and thus the cat must be appeased via suitable offerings of food and attention.


----------



## ghache

Overread said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have killed the damn cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No no - the feline overlord has displayed a clear and well founded dislike of inferior products being used by its slaves/servants. The proper course of action is to replace the inferior product with a superior one - such as a Canon.
> 
> Other possible interpretations might be that the photographer is spending too much time with the camera and insufficient time with the cat - this possibility can't be denied and thus the cat must be appeased via suitable offerings of food and attention.
Click to expand...




hahaha! I SAY SACRIFICE THE DAMN CAT and drink the blood.


----------



## IByte

ghache said:
			
		

> hahaha! I SAY SACRIFICE THE DAMN CAT and drink the blood.



The photog God must be appeased once more!


----------



## analog.universe

Big Mike said:


> FYI, be careful about taking the advice of a Best Buy associate when it comes to what Nikon will do/say.



Also good advice:



> FYI, be careful about taking the advice of a Best Buy associate



Even better:



> FYI, be careful about Best Buy


----------



## molested_cow

I've dropped my camera before too.... well, it was mounted on the tripod and the mounting bracket broke clean, camera hit the ground lens first. It landed on rock surface. Lens was miss aligned, mounting ring needed adjustment. Both got fixed for more than they were worth!

Regarding the strap issue, what you can do is to sew the ends of the strap so it will never totally slip off. You can still adjust the length if you remember to leave some slack.

Also, I am using an old Nikon strap that is not made of nylon. It's less slippery, softer and feels more comfortable on the neck. It's got real embroidery!


----------



## Jeff92

Hey I once dropped a brand new laptop with an msduo card sticking out and hammered the cardreader in and took it to bestbut thinking I had accidental and I told them I dropped it and they said they would charge.  I took it to another store and said it stopped working abd after about 20 minutes they told me it didn't look like it was dropped and they sent it to hp where it was fixed for free lol.  Maybe I got lucky, but best buy shouldn't have lied to me when I payed 200 bucks for a warranty when they told me that it covered accidental! After looking again, they sold me like an extended warranty for 200 bucks and the accidental was 100 more. Guess I shoulda done my research

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## RedVixen81

^^^^ HA HA HA.. that is hilarious.. i dont know what i would do if my cat did that.. i would probably cry and commence to chase him around the house screaming .. good thing i keep my nikon in its camera bag out of reach when not in use.


edit:.. the "ha ha haha" was meant towards the post about the photo gods.


----------



## Boyun

The reason for buying a professional camera vs a entry-level camera. BTW, I have been using cameras for over 40 years, sometimes I would carry the camera around all the day, and I have not drop a camera one time. 

I do not condone warranty fraud as suggested.


----------

